# .

## zoliv

.

         .
     ,       .
   -     (  ).
      .
  -     ,          .
           .

      -  ?
1.        -    ?
2.     ?
3.       ?
4.         ?

----------


## Svetishe

.  -    ?

----------


## zoliv

> .  -    ?


           ?

    :    ( ),       ().
 , ,    ( )     (  ). 
             ?
  ""   .         .

, -,       ?
1.    -   ;
2.   - -   .

----------


## Svetishe

> , -,       ?


    ?       ,       ?   ,           .        .          ...

----------


## zoliv

> ?       ,       ?   ,           .        .          ...


    .
  ,     ,   .
          .
    ,       .
,        (-B)      100 ,       (A-C-D-B),   ,      200 .

----------


## Svetishe

:  ,  ,    ,    .     ,    .     - ? .                 .     .

----------


## zoliv

> :  ,  ,    ,    .     ,    .     - ? .                 .     .


  .

  :
1.      -    () ?
2.       ?
3.      - ?
4.   ,      ,      ?

,  .
      ,        ()       ,          (  ).

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## zoliv

> ?


        .
     ,    ()  . 
      .

----------


## Leyla_24

-     !
                   ?        .
       -  /  .    ,  -   ,           . ,         , ..      .    .      .        . 
 ,        ,           .

----------


## zoliv

> ,  -


  -   ,    ().    .
  :
1.   ,  - ;
2.  100  ,  - 200 (100       ).
    ? ,  ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## Leyla_24

-   ? ,  44       44 .       48 .     " "-    .   ? ,           ,      :  ,  ...     !    , -

----------


## Leyla_24

" "?    300 .      100    200.      !   ?

----------


## zoliv

> ,


" , ,  " (C)   "   "
 ,     .  :Smilie: 
 - ,  4  :
4.   ,     ,  ,    - ,  $ : 
4.1.   ( ),     2  257   -      ( )    ($ )?
4.2.            ($ )?

----------


## zoliv

> -   ? ,  44       44 .       48 .     " "-    .


.       ", "  ( ). 



> " "?


" "  ,  (  )  (  )   .
 ""  ,     ,   44 ,    5 ,   ,                 48 .

----------


## Svetishe

,          ,          .    .

----------


## zoliv

- , -,  ,         - , ,   . 
      - .  .    -    ()   "  ,     ,  ,    - ".     ,  ""  ""  -  2  2  146  .   -   .    ,    - . 
    ?
    ?
A40-123500-2011_20120125_.pdf

----------


## Leyla_24

,    -      (   ).               ,     .   -    ,   .
   . -     ,       5-  .       .    ()      - .   (    )  !                  ! 
,        .    -     . 
 ,     -     ()  ? 
 ,       -  ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

> - , -,  ,         - , ,   .


    .

----------


## zoliv

> .


 -  (/),       .
 -  (/),       ,      ,  .

----------


## zoliv

> ,       -  ,    .


    .
   -        .
    :  ,  ,  ,  ,  ..

----------


## Svetishe

> -  (/),       .
>  -  (/),       ,      ,


  ,        ?    ?   ?

----------


## zoliv

> ,        ?    ?   ?


       .
 -  ,  ,  ,   .
  ,     ,     : , , , , ,  ..
  ,          ( )       ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

?       ,             .         .

----------


## zoliv

( ) -  .
 ( ) -  ,   .
     ,       ( )    .

----------


## Svetishe

,     . ..                         ,      . ?        ?     ,     ,     .

----------


## zoliv

.     .
           .
  -       ,  .
 ,   ,     .
    .

----------


## Svetishe

.    ,      ,        


> ,      ,


. ..   ,     .

----------


## zoliv

,    -    :
1.        ;
2.    -     -  8  250  ,  :




> ,      ,


 ( / )  "  ,    ",    ! -     .
          ,  :
1.      ;
2.        .
           .

----------


## Svetishe

,      "".       ,    ,

----------


## Leyla_24

-   -  ,         ?    ,     ?

----------


## zoliv

> -   -  ,         ?    ,     ?


     ,      ,   ,        .

----------


## agidel1

""

----------


## agidel1

, zoliv!     ,   ,      ! 
     :        -     (),    (  , , -2, -3 )      ,             ?

----------


## zoliv

,   :
1.     ()   ;
2.   ;
3.      (   4  6   ).

  1   2  1  257  .
   "   " ( - "")        ( ).

  2 -  1  2  257  .
         ( ).

  3 -  .
      , ,  ..;  ""   /  ,       .

----------

